# Runners World 3 Issues £3 Trial



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Trial subscription of 3 issues for £3 and you can download some training plans and guides normally only available to subscribers, like a 5k, 10k, half marathon and marathon plan, plus you can access all the quality subscriber-only articles on their website :thumb:

http://www.runners.world.magazine.co.uk/

Just remember to cancel the DD before the end of the 3rd month so you dont get subscribed for the following year, unless you want to of course


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

just ordered mine, was wanting the marathon guide


----------

